# Word 2007 won't check spelling



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

The thing is, I'm typing away in Word 07 and suddenly I noticed some misspelled words that are NOT underlined with the red "thing".
I experimented a bit and this is what came up.


Need urgent help!! ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Does F7 work? 

Also, click the language button (on the bottom bar) and check to see if it hasn't disabled spell check.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

In addition to J.S's suggestions, is "Check spelling as you type" option selected or not?


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Well I don't know my way around Word 07 that well, still getting the feel of it.
Turns out that it's the problem with the document.
Opened a brand new doc and it checks all the stuff.
So I guess I'll hurry up w/ the doc, print it and get rid of it.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

If this issue is document-specific, then it could be that the "Hide spelling errors in this document" option has been selected.


----------



## sundawgg (May 16, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with not being able to spell check. Now when i go into options I go to the proofing section all the way on the botton it says exceptions for: There are two options one is hide spelling errors in this document only and the other is hide grammer errors in this document only. However both are gray and i cannot even uncheck them. When i chage it to all documents same thing they remain gray and i can't change anything. Any help????


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

Zazula said:


> If this issue is document-specific, then it could be that the "Hide spelling errors in this document" option has been selected.


Uh. Where do I check that?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Click the icon in the top left corner, then click word options (bottom right corner of the menu that's open) then click proofing, and that option is one of the last one's there.


----------



## Wox (Jan 10, 2007)

No, it hasn't been selected. That's weird.


----------



## paul823guitar (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm having the same problem - spell check doesn't work at all, and all of my settings are correct - F7 doesn't work either - the message I get is that spell check is complete - no errors found.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Paul,

What settings have you checked and what are they set to?

Also note that, if you spell-check a document and choose to ignore an error, Word will continue to ignore it on subsequent spell-checks unless you re-set it. You can do this by going to Word Options|Proofing and clicking 'Recheck Document'. This resets the spell checker.


----------



## paul823guitar (Mar 12, 2010)

I was able to find the following fix on another tech-help board - this worked for me

1) First you need to open a Microsoft Word document
2) Click the MOB (Microsoft Office Button) at the top left corner
3) At the bottom of that menu is a button labeled "Word Options" (it's next to "Exit Word")
4) On the left side is a list. Click "Add-Ins" 
5) At the bottom of this menu there is a small box next to the word Manage
6) Click that box and select "Disabled Items" from the list
7) Once you have selected this click the "Go" next to it
8) A new window will open and if on of the options has the words "Spell Check" then select this
9) Once the option is selected then proceed with clicking Enable. 
10) Close the "Word Options" menu and proceed to type an obvious misspelled word to test it.


----------



## dwilson608 (Apr 6, 2010)

paul823guitar:
I tried what you suggested and it worked...Thank you. Somehow the speller add-in was disabled...now all fixed.


----------

